
Cherow supports parameterized plugin system - cherow
https://github.com/cherow/cherow#plugins
======
cherow
An example Cherow plugin can be found here: [https://github.com/cherow/cherow-
dummy-plugin](https://github.com/cherow/cherow-dummy-plugin)

